# Neues Projekt : "Keiler"



## Schwarzfahrer (11. September 2007)

Nach dem ich meine Hardride auf ein tourenfreundliches Gewicht ( ca. 15 kg ) gebracht habe, brauch ich was neues um abwärts Spass zu haben.
Ich habe da an folgendes Setup gedacht:

Rahmen: Alutech Keiler Gr. M, weiß gepulvert, Dämpfer Marzzochi Roco WC
Gabel: Marzzochi 888 WC, weiß
Räder: Alutech DX 32, weiße Naben und Felgen mit schwarzen Speichen und 
          Nippeln
Schaltgruppe: Sram X9
Kettenführung: 77 design
Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze, Kurbel: Race Face Diabolus, hab ich nämlich
                                                   noch rumliegen
Reifen: Schwalbe Al Mighty, liegen auch noch rum
Pedale: Alutech Dicke Schwarte

So, im groben wars das.

Für Anregungen von Eurer Seite bin ich jederzeit offen !


----------



## ewoq (11. September 2007)

Bremse: Hope Mono M4 / M6
Kassette: Dura-Ace
Kette: Sram PC 89R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzfahrer (11. September 2007)

O.k. hab ich noch vergessen.

Bremse: The Cleg DH, bis die "diva" kommt
Kassette: Sram PG 990, hab ich noch
Kette: Sram, auch vorhanden
Sattel: SQ Lab 612

Aber bitte gern weitere Vorschläge !


----------



## TheTomminator (11. September 2007)

Ich würde die dicken Schwarten lieber nicht nehmen. Da gibt es schöneres und leichteres was genauso gut funktioniert, z.b. Syncros Mental Magnesium.


----------



## mani.r (11. September 2007)

Keiler ist defnitiv ein geiles Bike. Steht bei mir auch bald an wenn das Hardride verkauf ist (falls jemand Interesse hat...)
Die Parts sind schon ganz geil aber die "dicke Schwarte" Pedale sind schon recht schwer und meine Felge ist schon 2x am Stoß gerissen aber es war die MX. Weiß jetzt nicht wie die DX ist. 
Dämpfer wird es bei mir jedenfalls ein Revox werden.
Ansonsten würde ich sagen - kaufen!


----------



## mani.r (11. September 2007)

Ahh, da war einer schneller mit der dicken Schwarte. Hab mir gestern meine Syncros Mental Magnesium bestellt...


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (11. September 2007)

wobei laut Syncros die Magnesium Ausführung nur für light Freeride bestimmt ist und ich bin ein 0,1 Tonner  
weis nicht, ob da die Dinger halten.
Richtig gut sind auch die neuen von Reset, hab ich auf der Eurobike in den Fingern gehabt. Weis aber nicht wie die heißen, kosten aber so um die 350.- Tacken, auch nicht gerade wenig 

Ich glaub den DT Laufradsatz  FR2350 find ich noch besser, bringt auch noch etwas Farbe in die Sache und ist leichter.


----------



## TheTomminator (11. September 2007)

Hast du die in schwarz bekommen? Die bietet jemand als Magnesium in schwarz bei ebay an. Auf der Syncroshomepage und sonstwo hab ich die nur in weiß gesehen. Deshalb hab ich da so meine zweifel ob der anbieter da wirklich die Magnesiumpedale in schwarz und nicht etwa die Aluversion hat, die übrigens für alles freigegeben ist. 
Im moment hab ich dir DMR V12 Mag, die mich aber von der Lagerung nicht wirklich überzeugen. Deshalb schau ich schonmal was es denn sonst so gibt. Zumindest auf dem Papier scheinen mir die Syncros die besten zu sein. Die Reset finde ich nicht wirklich schön, obwohl ich von Reset sehr sehr viel halte. Der Preis hat es allerdings mal so richtig in sich. 

Bei Felgen würde ich im Zweifel immer die Mavic EX 729 nehmen. Die sind vom Gewicht her ok und wirklich sehr sehr robust. 
Und bei den Reifen würde ich mir evtl mal die Muddy Mary ansehn, die gibt es jetzt auch mit leichter Karkasse, reicht vieleicht für vorne.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. September 2007)

pedal: straitline. leicht, stabil, grip ohne ende. geiler look. nicht ganz billig.
felgen: mavic ex823 - go for tubeless!
naben: hope pro2


----------



## mani.r (11. September 2007)

Die bei ebay habe ich auch gesehen aber hatte auch so meine Zweifel, da ich sie sonst nirgends gesehen habe. Hab sie mir jetzt in weis geholt, obwohl mir schwarz lieber gewesen wäre.
Bei 100 kg würde ich mir jetzt auch keine DT Swiss Felgen holen - dann die 729 von Mavic wobei wenn die auch weis sein sollen dann gibt es auch ganz gute von Syncros (FR 32 DPS)


----------



## BergabHeizer (11. September 2007)

pedale shimano pd mx 30 leicht relativ günstig und halten ewig.
gruß
bgh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fh4n (11. September 2007)

Schmeiss die ollen Al Mighty runter, da kriegste bestümmt fürn Appel un' Ei Big Bettys.  
Kurbel würde gewichtsmäßig bestimmt auch noch was gehen, aber das hängt dann vom Budget ab.
Sonst alles top!


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (12. September 2007)

Die Al`s hab ich eben noch, wenn die platt sind, dann gibt es bestimmt was anderes.
Auch die Kurbel ist schon vorhanden, deswegen kommt die erts mal dran, alles noch fast neu.
Pedale hab ich noch keine.
Bei den Laufrädern bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher. Mavic Deemax oder DT FR 2350 ? Würde ja gern wie auf meiner Hardride UST fahren, gibt aber nicht so viele UST DH Schlappen.


----------



## rsu (12. September 2007)

Schwarzfahrer schrieb:


> Bei den Laufrädern bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher. Mavic Deemax oder DT FR 2350 ? Würde ja gern wie auf meiner Hardride UST fahren, gibt aber nicht so viele UST DH Schlappen.



Blos keine Deemax, wenn Dir da ne Speiche reisst kannste gleich den ganzen LRS einschicken. Dann lieber ne Kombi aus Hope Pro II und Mavic 823 UST, da kannst Du dann auch selber die Speichen wechseln und günstiger dürfts auch noch sein  Die Kombi bekommste zB bei gocycle

Wenn Du eh nur bergab fährst dann kann ich den Michelin C32 (UST) empfehlen. Fahr ich selber vorne und hat endlos Grip.

Pedale werf ich dann mal noch die NC17 Mag in den Raum. Genialer Grip und bisher halten sie auch Felskontakt stand.


----------



## TheTomminator (12. September 2007)

Ich würde auch nicht die 2350er nehmen. Da kenn ich genug Fälle wo die Dinger einfach mal versagt haben, und das was sicherlich nicht gerade der extremfall von Missbrauch an den Laufrädern, sondern eher der Tourenalltag in den Alpen.
Hope Pro 2 Naben sind super, die kann ich auch nur empfehlen, stimme auch zu wenn es UST sein soll die 823er zu nehmen. Da kenn ich auch jemanden der die ordentlich misshandelt und keine Probleme hat, aus Erzählungen kenn ich da noch mehr Fälle. 
UST Reifen gibt es mitlerweile die Muddy Mary, fast alles von Maxxis, Michelin, das sollte eigentlich reichen.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. September 2007)

rsu schrieb:


> Blos keine Deemax, wenn Dir da ne Speiche reisst kannste gleich den ganzen LRS einschicken. Dann lieber ne Kombi aus Hope Pro II und Mavic 823 UST, da kannst Du dann auch selber die Speichen wechseln und günstiger dürfts auch noch sein  Die Kombi bekommste zB bei gocycle


da sind wir echt brüder im geiste


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (12. September 2007)

@ trickn0l0gy und TheTomminator

zuerst mal danke für die Hinweise.

denkt ihr, dass die 823 UST gepulvert werden kann ? ich würd sie dann gern weiss pulvern.
die nippel sind doch da irgendwie eingebaut.

und dann würd ich auch gern die naben weiss pulvern, oder wisst ihr wer weisse anbitet, natürlich was gutes ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. September 2007)

auf keinen fall pulvern - weder felgen noch naben, das kann ich dir absolut nicht empfehlen! naben würde ich höchsten eloxieren, felgen so lassen wie sie sind. ich habe mir damals meine alutech mx32 pulvern lassen - da waren sie dann sackschwer. zumal felgen echt stark beansprucht sind und von daher es sehr unschön aussieht, wenn die ersten lackabplatzer kommen. ausserdem sind die hopes und die ex823 von haus echt schön, da würde ich nix mehr dran drehen.


----------



## rsu (12. September 2007)

Also ich kenn jemanden der seine 823er in weiss hat pulvern lassen. Das Mehrgewicht kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Die Felgen sehen auch nach wie vor gut aus. Wenn Du weitere Details haben willst kannst mir ja ne PN schicken. 

Sonst hab ich auf der Eurobike noch weisse Speichen gesehen, aber keine Ahnung mehr von welchem Hersteller. 

Weisse Naben findest Du bei Syncros. Zur Qualität kann ich nix sagen

http://www.syncros.com/hubs.htm


----------



## TheTomminator (12. September 2007)

Pulvern von felgen geht so und so. Wenn die vernünftig vorbereitet und grundiert sind hält sicher auch die Farbe, schwerer wird es dadurch aber auch. Ne Alternative ist vieleicht Farbige Folie. In diesen Bereichen vollbringt die Entwicklung ja wahre wunder. Muss dann halt nur alles absolut fettfrei sein und ich würde auch nicht über die Dichtflächen kleben.


----------



## The Passenger (12. September 2007)

Pulvern ist nur dann möglich, wenn die Felgen keine Ösen (Stahl) haben, oder?

Meine ex721 habe ich damals lackiert. Die Farbe haftet selbstverständlich auf der Felge. Aber nach ein oder 2 Abfahrten wirst du sie erneut lackieren müssen da an einigen Stellen der Lack abplatzt bzw. Kratzer bekommt.


----------



## rsu (12. September 2007)

The Passenger schrieb:


> Pulvern ist nur dann möglich, wenn die Felgen keine Ösen (Stahl) haben, oder?



Nein, trifft nur auf eloxieren zu


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (12. September 2007)

Danke für die Antworten alle zusammen.

Ich hab auch eine Felge (mx32) pulvern lassen und das hält super, Gewicht ist nicht ganz so wichtig.
Wusste nur nicht, ob das auch bei den Mavic so ohne weiteres geht, da die Nippel da eingeschraubt sind, aber geht ja scheinbar.
Dann werde ich wohl die Felgen weiß pulvern lassen und rote Hope Naben und schwarze Speichen nehmen, dann kommt das richtig gut.


----------



## TheTomminator (14. September 2007)

Sein nur vorsichtig wenn du die Ösen wieder in die Felge schraubst. Wenn da Farbreste auf dem Gewinde sind kann man sich schnell mal das Gewinde ruinieren. Bin ja mal auf deinen Keiler gespannt. Wobei ich persönlich weiß nicht als Wunschfarbe erster Wahl hätte. Wenn ich einen Neuaufbau machen würde und genug Zeit hätte, nicht wie beim letzten mal, als ich mich in einem Tag entscheiden musste da der alter Rahmen gebrochen war, dann würde ich vieleicht was völlig abgefahrenes machen wie mit hellblauem FlipFlopLack ala Lamborghini auf Felgen Rahmen und Gabel kombiniert mit ein paar fetten Pinstripes. Sozusagen ein Surfkeiler oder sowas.


----------



## rsu (14. September 2007)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Sein nur vorsichtig wenn du die Ösen wieder in die Felge schraubst. Wenn da Farbreste auf dem Gewinde sind kann man sich schnell mal das Gewinde ruinieren.



Unbedingt selber sorgfältigst abkleben bevor man die Felgen zum Pulvern gibt!!


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (14. September 2007)

Ich habe, wie in meinen Fotos zusehen ist, schon an der Hardride mit der Farbe gespielt, deswegen wollte ich bei diesem Projekt was klassisches machen.
Grundfarbe weiß mit schwarzen und roten Akzenten.
Rote Hope 2 Naben, schwarze Speichen, rote Nippel, weiße Felgen, oder so, das wär doch auch was, oder ? Dann kommt noch ne rote "diva" dran  
Da ich nicht so ein wahnsinnig guter Abwärtsfahrer bin, möchte ich nicht mit einem extrem auffälligen Bike im Park auflaufen um mir dann im Falle eines Falles, nämlich des Hinfalls, überflüssige Kommentare zu meinem Fahtstil zu ersparen. 
Außerdem ist weiß für mich auch mal was anderes.


----------



## san_andreas (26. September 2007)

Was spricht eigentlich dagegen, sich für die Deemax paar Speichen zu besorgen und bei Bedarf einzubauen ?
Momentan mein Alutech-Favorit: Der Pudel mit G-Boxx2 oder Suntour (Preis laut Jürgen: 3299 bzw 3099). Bei einem Gewicht des Messerades mit Nicolai Box von 19,5 kg ohne besonderes Tuning, kann ich mir schon vorstellen, daß man den auf 18 kg kriegt.
Fände ich Hammer !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheTomminator (27. September 2007)

Also die Preise für den V-Boxx-Pudel mit 3099 Euro find ich ok. Hätt ich das mal vorher gewusst. Und mit 9-Gängen und 620% Spreizung kann man damit bestimmt sogar Touren fahren.


----------



## san_andreas (27. September 2007)

Das kannst Du über das Ritzel ja selbst bestimmen, in welche Richtung der Bock gehen soll. Die Ausfallenden sind wählbar (135 oder 150), das Messerad ist z.B. mit einer Singlespeed-Nabe aufgebaut. Kurbel ist dabei.
Wer Interesse hat, sollte schnell sein, da die Schaltboxen, egal ob Suntour oder G-Boxx 2, nur in sehr begrenzten Stückzahlen verfügbar sind.


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (30. November 2007)

So, Jungs ! 
Der Aufbau ist soweit fertig und sieht folgendermaßen aus:

Rahmen: Keiler Gr. M Farbe weiss mit schwarzer Wippe
Gabel: Marzocchi 888WC 3
Dämpfer: Roco WC (Titanfeder ist bestellt)
Laufräder: Alutech Naben schwarz mit schwarzen Speichen und weissen
               Alutech MX32 Felgen
Reifen: Schwalbe Al Mighty 2.6
Schaltung: Sram XO mit Kasette und Kette
Kurbel: Race Face Diabolus
Kettenführung: 77designs
Pedale: DMR Magnesium in rot mit Titanachsen
Sattelstütze: Race Face Diabolus
Sattel: Tioga schwarz/weiss
Vorbau: Race Face Diabolus
Lenker: Race Face Diabolus
Griffe: Race Face Grip On
Steuersatz: Alutech Edelstahl
Schrauben: alle in Titanschrauben getauscht,  nur wegen der Optik 
Bremsen: fehlen noch !

sobald ich mal die Kamera geladen habe, werde ich mal Bilder machen.

Wie gesagt, die meisten Partes hatte ich noch von meinem Hardrideumbau übrig, sonst hätte ich mehr auf das Gewicht geachtet, aber soll ja auch stabil und etwas stylisch sein.

Lasst mal hören, was ihr darüber so denkt!


----------



## Piefke (30. November 2007)

Schwarzfahrer schrieb:


> Bremsen: fehlen noch !
> 
> Lasst mal hören, was ihr darüber so denkt!



Bremsen würde ich schon noch dranbauen vor der ersten Fahrt 
Klingt ansonsten sehr gut  - Fotos bitte!!!


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (30. November 2007)

Bin aber trotzdem schon mal ohne Bremsen gestartet, konnte es einfach nicht abwarten. Aber nur kurz im Hof und da kann man immer noch rechtzeitig abspringen.


----------



## san_andreas (30. November 2007)

Wann kommen Bilder von der geilen Sau ?


----------



## xMARTINx (2. Dezember 2007)

ich auch sehen wollen


----------



## timbowjoketown (13. Dezember 2007)

Kann einer bitte kurz das Sattelstützenklemmenmaß des Keilers posten? 30mm Sattelstütze hab ich schon heraus gefunden...

Und Bilder des Keilers will ich auch unbedingt sehen!

Thx!


----------



## Piefke (13. Dezember 2007)

34,9 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzfahrer (14. Dezember 2007)

Habe heute als "Übergangsbremse" ne Juicy seven montiert. Jetzt muss ich noch die Leitungen kürzen und dann mach ich Bilder. soll ja unterm Weihnachtsbaum stehen, man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts !


----------



## freeriderbtal (15. Dezember 2007)

bilder von der sau!


----------



## Kompostman (21. Februar 2008)

Bilder?


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (22. Februar 2008)

@ Kompostman

Hab im Bilderfred deinen Keiler gesehen, sieht gut aus.
Werde mich morgen mal mit meiner Kamera bewaffnen und Bilder von meinem Keiler schießen.

Wir bekomm ich die in der Größe wie du sie eingestellt hast hier rein ?


----------



## LaiNico (22. Februar 2008)

Bilder!!!


----------



## Kompostman (24. Februar 2008)

Schwarzfahrer schrieb:


> @ Kompostman
> 
> Hab im Bilderfred deinen Keiler gesehen, sieht gut aus.
> Werde mich morgen mal mit meiner Kamera bewaffnen und Bilder von meinem Keiler schießen.
> ...


 

Thx, chön, dass die Sau gefällt.

Die Bilder lädst du hoch, z.B. bei Imageshack . Dann die Bildadresse kopieren und dann auf dieses Symbol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




klicken und die kopierte Adresse einfügen. Fertig. Freu mich auf die Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wipp (24. Februar 2008)

Schwarzfahrer schrieb:


> Wir bekomm ich die in der Größe wie du sie eingestellt hast hier rein ?



Einfach ins Fotoalbum hochladen und die entsprechende Adresse kopieren ist warscheinlich am einfachsten, das neue Fotoalbum ist ziemlich toll.
Danach wie von Kompostman beschrieben Adresse einfügen.

cu

wipp


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (26. Februar 2008)

Kompostman hat die Bilder in den Bilderfred eingebaut, danke dafür nochmal !


----------



## LaiNico (27. Februar 2008)

Link nach hierher?


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (27. Februar 2008)

Na ja, das wirste auch noch "zu Fuß" schaffen.
Unter Wildsau Bilder ! Seite 73


----------



## LaiNico (5. März 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=88720&page=73&highlight=wildsau+bilder

post #1808


----------



## Kompostman (5. März 2008)

Hier die Bilder vom Schwarzfahrer für Klickfaulen:  
































Gruß

Alex


----------



## san_andreas (5. März 2008)

Ich würde mal das Tretlager am Keiler absenken.


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (6. März 2008)

Ja, hab ich auch schon überlegt, wollte auch ein wenig flacheren Lenkwinkel, aber viel geht da nicht.


----------



## san_andreas (6. März 2008)

Welche Größe ist der Keiler ?


----------



## Elfriede (6. März 2008)

Schwarzfahrer schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich auch schon überlegt, wollte auch ein wenig flacheren Lenkwinkel, aber viel geht da nicht.



Wieso geht da nicht viel?

Du kannst die Bolzen der Wippe in die oberen Gewinde setzen. Und dann kannst du noch den unteren Dämpferbolzen ins untere Loch setzen. Das sollte schon einiges ausmachen.

MfG Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzfahrer (6. März 2008)

Größe M


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (6. März 2008)

@ Elfriede

Sobald die Titanschrauben da sind häng ich den Dämpfer ins untere Loch.


----------



## Elfriede (14. März 2008)

Du kannst auch die Bolzen der Wippe in die oberen Löcher setzen.

Du musst dann nur wegen der Pedale aufpassen. Das Tretlager kommt doch ein ganzes Stück runter. Musste mich da erstmal dran gewöhnen und hatte ab und zu einen Pedalaufsetzer.


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (14. März 2008)

Die Schrauben sind gekommen, ich werde am WE mal umbauen.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (1. September 2008)

hallo ich werde mir ein Keiler team dh 09 aufbauen sagt mal was ihr von den parts haltet bzw von meinem aufbau:
rahmen :keiler team dh 09 weißer hauptrahmen schwarzer hinterbau
gabel: boxxer worldcup 07 mit 08 er akira worldcup tuning 
dämpfer: marzocchi roco worldcup
bremsen: avid jucy seven 06er modell hab ich noch 
kurbeln: shimano xt 08
kefü: truvativ boxguide team vorläufig
laufradsatz übergangsweise bis im november mein eigentlicher laufradsatz kommt: wtb 340 speed disc dh dann mavic ex 823 tubless und hope pro 2naben 
vorbau: funn direct mount 
lenker: reverse dh race  vorläufig
pedale: crankbrothers hans rey edit 5050xx
kettenblatt: race face dh rings 38t
schaltung: deore hebel+ schaltwerk
kasette: shimano 11-25 rennrad
schläuche: normal  vorläufig
mäntel: muddy marry fr 2.5 vorläufig 
griffe:sunline lock on 
sattelstütze: ritchey comp 2 vorläufig 
sattel: selle italia slr tt  vorläufig
so das wärs mal im winter kommen dann leichtere parts dran wird fast frisch aufgebaut im winter. aber jetzt erstmal um noch fahren zu können, wenn der rahmen ende september kommt! würde gerne mal eure meinung hören. bzw. vorschläge mfg chris


----------



## Team Freak 123 (2. September 2008)

so mal mein geplanter winterumbau gegen dezember rum januar februar dann sollte es so anfang märz fertig sein.
dämpfer: fox dhx 5 air akira worldcup tuning 
laufräder: mavic ex 823 tubless und hope pro 2 naben
mäntel: michelin dh 32 tubless oder highroller kommt aufs gewicht an dann mal sehn.
lenker: easton ea 70 monkey lite carbon 
griffe: odi lock on 
sattelstütze: easton eac 70 carbon
sattel: selle italia slr carbonio
schaltung: also hebel und schaltwerk: sram x0 carbon 
bremsen: avid jucy carbon vr:203mm hr:185mm goodrige stahlflex
kefü: truvativ boxguide carbon eigenbau
kurbeln: shimano xtr
kettenblatt: tune carbon mit alu zähnen 
sattelklemme: eigenbau carbon
ritzelpaket: tune titan magnesium 11-21
schalthüllen: nokon 
kette: tune 9 link gold titan holgebohrt
so und der rest bleibt also gabel und pedale und vorbau und so. und sämtliche schrauben werden als titan version verbaut. angestrebtes gewicht 16 kilo villeicht auch 15 kilo und en paar zerquetschte mal sehn haltet mich ruhig für verrückt aber ich will halt sehen was geht und was noch dh aushält das kann man nämlich noch mit fahren auch wenn es nicht den anschein hat gruß chris


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (29. September 2008)

Schöner Aufbau, obs hält ?

Wenn du fertig bist mach mal ein Bild und gib das gewogene Gewicht an, bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Frorider Ben (29. September 2008)

Schwarzfahrer schrieb:


> Schöner Aufbau, obs hält ?
> 
> Wenn du fertig bist mach mal ein Bild und gib das gewogene Gewicht an, bin mal gespannt.



hört sich teuer an, ob soviel Carbon am DH Bike gut ist, Ok ist zwar leicht, aber reist dir mal das Schaltwerk ab oder dir bricht der Bremshebel bei nem Sturz, aua das geht dann wieder gut ins Geld.

Leichtbau Ok aber denke mal das man es auch übertreiben kann.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (29. September 2008)

hört sich nach einer wunschliste fürs christkind an. glaub nicht, dass mami und papi den erfüllen. aber man soll ja noch träumen dürfen, gell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (29. September 2008)




----------



## Elfriede (29. September 2008)

Wenn du schon Kohle ausgeben willst dann auch richtig 



Team Freak 123 schrieb:


> so mal mein geplanter winterumbau gegen dezember rum januar februar dann sollte es so anfang märz fertig sein.
> dämpfer: fox dhx 5 air akira worldcup tuning
> laufräder: mavic ex 823 tubless und hope pro 2 naben (wenn schon dann Chris King Naben)
> mäntel: michelin dh 32 tubless oder highroller kommt aufs gewicht an dann mal sehn.
> ...


----------



## rsu (29. September 2008)

Team Freak 123 schrieb:


> mäntel: michelin dh 32 tubless oder highroller kommt aufs gewicht an dann mal sehn.



DH32 ca 1,4kg. Tubeless highroller weiss ich leider grad ned. Meine Wahl wäre der DH32. (Fast) perfekter Reifen


----------



## Team Freak 123 (29. September 2008)

so jungs wenn ich den umbau fertig habe, anfang mitte märz ist es mal geplant, das er fertig ist. schreib ich euch das gewicht und schicke, die biler dazu. und wie es sich dann fährt mit dem gewicht! bin selber mal gespannt darauf, und so teuer wird das garnicht  ride on


----------



## Team Freak 123 (29. September 2008)

@ trickn0l0gy  hört sich nach einer wunschliste fürs christkind an. glaub nicht, dass mami und papi den erfüllen. aber man soll ja noch träumen dürfen, gell?


nix mami papi und nix träumen ich zahl des selber wozu verdien ich den geld und ja wirst schon sehen dann. ride on


----------



## san_andreas (29. September 2008)

Mein Maxxis Highroller UST wiegt nachgewogen 1183g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

